# Out Now: Korg Gadget 2 for Mac and PC



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 28, 2019)

Four versions for desktop:
Gadget for Mac $199 intro price, regular price will be $199 until 3/31/19
Gadget Plugins Only Mac/PC $149 ($199)
Gadget Upgrade for Mac $99.99
Gadget LE for Mac Free

Some serious disappointments for PC people. Not all of the gadgets are available at launch and none of them have NKS yet. Mac Gadget has had NKS for awhile.
These will be added in future upgrades. You really have to dig through their site to find this information, but it's HERE if you scroll down to the bottom of the page.

4 new gadgets: 

Memphis Semi-Modular Analogue Synthesizer (like MS-20/10)
Pompei 6 Voice Analog Synth (like Polysix ) 
Taipei (MIDI-Out Control Module) 
Durban (Bass Effect Processor) 
Plus two more new gadgets coming soon, but word is they will be chiptune synths that were previously announced for Gadget on Nintendo's Switch.

These join Gadget versions of Korg classics like the M1, Wavestation, Arp Odyssey, Mono/Poly, etc. Over 40 Gadgets in all. 

If you don't know anything about Gadget, the gadgets are very simple synths, romplers, and drum machines, very easy to program with lots of presets. They make a lot of use of the touch screen on iPads and iPhones. If the Gadgets are versions of a known Korg synth, they are usually lack all of the features. For example, you can get every sound that Korg ever released for the M1 in their Darwin gadget, but no multis. And you can't program on it. One of the newer Gadgets, Stockholm, was made by propellerheads, which is an 8-part version of Reason's Octoplex. 

It's a free update for iOS users (except they have to pay for Memphis and Pompei if they don't already own iMS-20 or iPolysix). OS users will see a number of changes to the user interface and new features like tempo change, fade in/fade out, and four new fx. The long requested ability to rename tracks is finally here. And of course the ability to finally control iOS and hardware synths with Taipei's MIDI out is a big advance for this app.

More info on Gadget HERE


----------



## CarlLofgren (Mar 1, 2019)

I like Gadget. Korg have managed to create a pretty advanced eco-system with it, making it available on everything from iPhones, Macs and even the Nintendo Switch. 

/C


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 15, 2019)

I tried buying it a year or so ago, never succeeded in getting the website to work towards a purchase, and got no response from emails, so took a wait-and-see approach. When I revisited the website after hearing indirectly about this update a month ago, I found it pretty difficult to find a page related to macOS vs. iOS and Android. My interest in Gadget is quickly fading, as so much effort is required to even investigate what it has to offer or how to buy it. Still love Legacy Collection though.


----------

